# Detergent sitting in dispenser of LG Front Loading Washing Machine Model WM2650H*A



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Detergent is sitting in the dispenser of our LG Washing Machine and not getting to the tub. We have had a similar problem off and on with bleach sitting in the bleach dispenser.

The ultimate problem seems to be not enough water is spraying down into the detergent dispenser. At least that is what I think. If so, I can't figure out the cause of inadequate water flow.


I have disconnected the water feed lines and the plastic screens for the inlets are clear. I flushed the lines and they are clear. The filter located down at the front left was clean. I used an inspection mirror to look at the little water inlet holes in the top of the dispenser compartment and they seem clear.

Any suggestions? I am wondering if I should try flushing the system out in case internally it is clogged with water softener buildup. If any think that a viable idea, what should I use?

The photo of the detergent compartment was taken AFTER emptying it. The second photo shows some of the holes that shower water down into the detergent cup.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

I highly doubt it is clogged. It probably has something to do with water flow. In any case, try salt, borax, and vinegar combination: use 1/4 cup of borax, 1/4 cup of salt, and 1/2 cup of vinegar then flush it with warm water see if that works.

-Paul


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

usually when they do not drain out it is because they are plugged up. Water flow has very little to do with it. You can pull the entire dispenser out take it to your sink and clean it really good


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. It looked clean, but I washed the detergent dispenser really well, including using some white vinegar, and that seems to have done the trick. I think it may have also been choking on Tide with FAbreeze and so I am trying Gain.


----------

